# Anyone in Northern VA need a Hand?



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well since we won't be plowing here in Nothern Md. I'd love to travel down to where their is some snow and do some pushing, if anyone needs help send me a pm.. Equipment is in my signature


----------

